# Is this a good deal



## Drizzt321 (Feb 27, 2013)

Not sure I'm ready to pull the trigger, but out of curiosity, would this be considered a good price for this equipment? At some point in time it might be nice to try out some MF, although digital is way to expensive for me to get into, some used film gear like this might be where I'd want to go.

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/pho/3617662170.html


----------



## Menace (Feb 27, 2013)

I'd say $425 is a good deal unless you have to get a loan to pay for it. So if you have the cash then get it. Treated well it will last you years to come and a lot of fun!

Lets us know how you get on.

Cheers


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nope, I have enough cash around for that  Now I'll just have to see if I want to find some other lenses. I found this thread with a nifty chart that gives me an idea of the FoV of what I'm used to in mm for 35mm. The 90 & 180mm lenses that comes with it will probably be great to start with.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 27, 2013)

So got in touch, probably picking it up tonight. The seller ran some film through all 3 backs and there are no light leaks  He's a pro, so it's likely it's well used, but also well cared for. I'll look at some basics, the lenses, and make sure it functions mechanically. Yahoo! Kinda good timing, I'm actually going to be experimenting with some friends on Sunday, and since it comes with the polaroid back I can stop by Samy's and pick up some Fuji instant film.


----------



## docholliday (Feb 27, 2013)

425 is a good deal, especially with 2 lenses. I shot a Pro-S with 6 lenses and 10 backs for quite a while before I went to Hasselblad...

Lenses are cheap - look at KEH.com. I'd also suggest getting a Beattie Brightscreen/Intenscreen for it, makes the world of a difference in being able to see and focus well. I actually preferred the waist level over the prisms, as the prisms are darker, heavier and there just ain't anything like shooting with a waistlevel. FP-100C is beautiful off the 6x7 back. As far as the backs go, I wouldn't worry about light leaks - it's cheap to get them refoamed. Just order some foam strips, sharpen a chopstick and use some alcohol to scrape out the old foam. Then, stick in the new strips and you're done.

The 90mm is the standard length for the view, equiv to a 50mm in small format, 80mm in Hasselblad. The bellows make it nice as you don't need tubes to get closer than normal. HOWEVER, do rack out the focus and check to be sure the bellows aren't crinkled or have pinholes - that'll do more damage than bad foam!

I dragged my RB all over the country, with a 50mm, Sekonic L-327 and Fuji Acros/Provia. Heavy, but with a op-tech prostrap, it wasn't bad.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 28, 2013)

docholliday said:


> 425 is a good deal, especially with 2 lenses. I shot a Pro-S with 6 lenses and 10 backs for quite a while before I went to Hasselblad...
> 
> Lenses are cheap - look at KEH.com. I'd also suggest getting a Beattie Brightscreen/Intenscreen for it, makes the world of a difference in being able to see and focus well. I actually preferred the waist level over the prisms, as the prisms are darker, heavier and there just ain't anything like shooting with a waistlevel. FP-100C is beautiful off the 6x7 back. As far as the backs go, I wouldn't worry about light leaks - it's cheap to get them refoamed. Just order some foam strips, sharpen a chopstick and use some alcohol to scrape out the old foam. Then, stick in the new strips and you're done.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions and recommendations. I'll try it out a bit first and see where I want to go with it. I'm actually doing a video/photo fun shoot with a beautiful musician and her artist/graphics friend on Sunday, so when we head up and I pull this out with the Polaroid back, should make for some fun and interesting photos! Not sure if it has the waist-level view or not. The CL images don't show it, I'll ask when I go to pick it up. Even if he doesn't, looks like Keh.com or ebay to pick one up easily for an OK price. 


UPDATE: So, I went ahead and bought it. Oh excited I am!! There's a few rolls of quite old (not stored in freezer) 110 color and b&w film that came with it. Perfect for learning how to load the backs  I'm going to stop by Samy's tonight and pick up some of the Fuji instant-develop film, and start using that to start with for a pack or two, and then on the weekend actually loading some of the old 110 film and find a place that develops locally, if I can.


----------

